# Swedish horse lover New at HorseForum.com



## athena_999 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi,
Im am new here. IÂ´m living in south of Sweden with my family, my husband and three soon adult children. We are rebuilding a farm since one year ago and hopefully we going to move in in August. We have some horses and they will also follow us.


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

welcome


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi and welcome! I'm from Norway


----------



## *Stella*Polaris* (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi there!

I live in Finland and I have a swedish coldblood horse(kallblodstravare as you call it)  

What kind of horses do you have?


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

